# First 8lb



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

It's nice when you set and then hit big trout goals. Hitting 2 in one day was really sweet. Started out at 5:30 fishing lights. Only 3 dinks and 1 keeper to show for that. Around sunrise the mullet started acting nervous and getting blasted every once in a while. Could'nt get them to hit anything till I put on a 4" glw BA around 8am. Immediately hooked and lost a big trout and then another around 20" a few minutes later. Rats! No more bites for a while. Tried several other lures but no luck. Put the BA back on and soon after stuck a 26", 6.75 pig. Around 9am the bait action slowed down and I got ready to call it a day. Decided to try one more drift through the area I hooked and lost the first 2 fish. Sure enough, I got a hit and a monster trout came to the surface. Several tense moments later, and 2 leaps over the landing net, I brought her in the yak. 28" and 8.11lbs. I was thinking this might be the time to finally get an 8. They are carrying so much weight this spring, any fish over 27" is liable to weigh 8lb. It was also my first day to catch multiple fish over 25". How sweet it is. I really do not have any more major trout goals. Joining the 30,10 club would be nice, but I am not holding my breath on that one. At any rate, I guess I will keep fishing. I can't really think of anything better to do. tight lines


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*oops*

My bad, it was a pearl assassin. Fishing UGB, incoming tide, wind calm. 5-6' of water. Both fish released.


----------

